# هذا الموضوع يخص كل طلبة هندسة الانتاج والنصميم الميكانيكى



## tag elden (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_هذا الموضوع يخص كل مهندس انتاج لانة يضم كل ما يخطر فى بالك عن التصميم الميكانيكى بكل مشتقاتة من تصميم التروس والسيور والاعمدة واجزاء محركات الاحتراق الداخلى وتصميم الخوابير واشياء كثيرة من هذا القبيل ارجو ان هذا الكتاب يحوز على إعجابكم ورضاكم ولا نريد إلا الدعوات الصالحة*Ch/4 والاول والثانى والثالث معروضين مسبقا باسم التصميم الميكانيكى _
_شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا_​


----------



## frindly heart (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزبلا لك ياهندسة

ياريت لو عندك حاجة تانية عن التصميم تنزلهالنا

وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## kadan (7 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع الف شكر اخي الكريم والك مني الدعاء ودائما للافضل


----------



## abali2020 (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 

والله يتقبل منك


----------



## eng 3bd el hai (5 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (11 مارس 2011)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## memo star (23 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hail (3 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
ويرحم والديك و والدينا 
امين


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## (الأسد) (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## أبن الوطن (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ahmed shawky (24 أبريل 2011)




----------



## أبو كنعان (9 يناير 2012)

رائع جدا شكرا شكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## أبو كنعان (9 يناير 2012)

يعطيكم العافية يا أبطال


----------



## محمد عبد الله ب (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير .. انا ابحث عن ملف خاص بالجداول الفنية للمعادن .... يرجى المساعدة ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## محمدالعوض العباس (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا لجهودكم الخيرة لما له خدمة أمتنا العربية والأسلامية وتقدمها


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (27 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## sust mch (10 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## rambomenaa (11 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ##يوسف## (30 يونيو 2013)

شكراً...............


----------



## alaabotros (2 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

